# Pitching a trilogy to publishers with the first book or whole story outline?



## Swordfry (Jul 19, 2015)

This seems like a very easy question to answer, but one I do not know because I am completely new to the publishing world.

When pitching a trilogy to potential publishers, how do you present it to them? With just the first book, see if it works, then move on, taking them one at a time? Or presenting the story and outline for the whole trilogy?


----------



## X Equestris (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't have any experience or anything to speak from, but to me it seems like having your first story completely written and having the rest of the trilogy outlined would be the best course of action.  You need the first story written to show them that you can write an engaging work, and you need the outline so that they 1) know what they're buying and 2) know that you have a plan.  You don't want to be on your third book in the trilogy and suddenly realize that you have no clue how to end the conflict without resorting to a deus ex machina, for example.


----------



## acapes (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Swordfry,

I pitched a detailed synopsis for my first book with much shorter outlines for book 2 and 3, so the publisher could see that I had at least a clear idea of how the story would end.

Don't know how much it helped, but I have a contract so it might have been a minor factor (maybe). It's so hard to tell what publishers want and what phrasing will work.


----------



## Swordfry (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool. 

So publishers will accept just pitched summaries of a work, not a completed draft, even from a brand new author?


----------



## cupiscent (Jul 20, 2015)

I would imagine publishers would only accept an outline pitch from an author with an existing contract or proven track record of sales (or if they have invited such a thing). Otherwise, I'm with X Equestris: full polished text of book one, and reasonably detailed outline of the rest of the series.

Think of it from their end: you're asking them to invest a lot of time and money in a three-book concept. They need to know that a) you can write a book, and b) you have a plan for the series. More specifically, they want to know they won't be sitting there with a marketing campaign for three books when you go, "er, I don't know what happens next".


----------



## Russ (Jul 20, 2015)

you want to tell the publishers about your trilogy in as much detail as possible.  It will make a difference in the contract they offer you.


----------



## acapes (Jul 21, 2015)

Swordfry said:


> Cool.
> 
> So publishers will accept just pitched summaries of a work, not a completed draft, even from a brand new author?




Oh, sorry - I wasn't clear in my first post, sorry to mislead you a bit! 

I pitched the synopsis of book 1 and summaries only of 2 & 3, but I had written book 1 when I pitched. They wanted to see the first few chapters too, then the whole book, once decided they enjoyed the sample chapters (which were the first 3).


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 21, 2015)

As far as I can see, no agent or publisher will contract an unknown without the first full book completed.
The summaries of the rest of the books would help also. (I know trilogies are in fashion, but some stories go further then 3 books.)

Will publishers contract for book 2 and 3 before they're written along with book one? Or do they commit to book 1 with options for 2 &3? (So if they're wrong, they don't have to pay for the 2 other flops?) Of course if they love book 1, why not deal for 3 books from an unknown, rather then deal with the first book with an unknown, then have to pay big bucks to get the rights to the sequels from a known hit writer?


----------



## DanJames (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd say it depends on quality of writing and the writer themselves. Having a book completed, wit edits and all would obviously make for a more appealing deal. Less time between initial investment and the return on investment, however, I don't doub there is exceptional circumstance for a well created work, yet even with that. I'd say if you only had a sample (the first half or first third of book one), then you best have every tiny plot detail ironed out; beginning, middle and end for each book. Major and minor characters decided, sub-plots, etc...

For a publishers, seeing a full book I'd imagine would mean a lot as to them they see 'oh, it's an unknown writer, be cautious...oh wait, they've already finished one book and laid out the plans for the next two? Well this is someone efficient and determined'. To not be that exact person, means you best have something else to show you're a worthy investment.

This is just my opinion, I've never had more than a few short stories and poems published, so I could be COMPLETELY wrong, but from a business perspective (which I do know a little more about) it's all about rate of return for them.


----------



## Russ (Aug 17, 2015)

All of the publishers and agents I know want a complete first book from a debut author.  One of the things they are concerned about is the ability of that person to finish a book.


----------



## DanJames (Aug 17, 2015)

Russ said:


> All of the publishers and agents I know want a complete first book from a debut author.  One of the things they are concerned about is the ability of that person to finish a book.



This would be my thinking, but like I say there's certainly potential if the writing and writer themselves impress enough, but you certainly wouldn't be THAT lucky on your first attempt with the first publisher you chose.


----------



## Russ (Aug 17, 2015)

DanJames said:


> This would be my thinking, but like I say there's certainly potential if the writing and writer themselves impress enough, but you certainly wouldn't be THAT lucky on your first attempt with the first publisher you chose.



There is always a chance that great writing in front of the right editor or agent at the right time, could allow one to circumvent "the rules".  But I think your chances are better if you have a very well polished finished manuscript to present.  And I always believe in trying to increase my chances of success in a very competitive field.  It's not like they are starving for manuscripts these days...


----------

